# Deer attractant



## lineslinger (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone have and good types of attractants that i could try.i want to make a mineral site or a drip or any form of deer attractant.I want to get deer coming to the stand my girlfriend is gonna be hunting.Its her first year and im more excited about her hunting then myself.im gonna be leaving for the navy soon and i want to be there for her first kill.any advice would be nice


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

corn and or apples.period!


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

also find someone with some big oaks in thier yard and rake them up. i too agree with the corn and apples. i have had better luck with those than food plots...guys i know that use drippers prefer james valley scents and they start them in late august and run them through the season can be pricey..


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Lucky Buck. Trophy Rock.


----------



## Worksucks (May 13, 2009)

Corn and lots of it once they find it you wont be able to keep it on the ground.


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

I use apples with apple buckjam the buck jam has all kinds of minerals in it for deer but will also attrack alot of other animals


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

call a grain place and buy 50lb bags of corn....usually runs between $4-5 per bag until season is in and it drops down to $2-3....definitley worth it....also mix in some sort of mineral in with it helps.....buck nut...trophy buck or n e thing of the sort for early season before it opens....even a stump licker at the beginning helps get the deer there then keep them with the corn mix.....goodluck


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I use corn sprayed with C'Mere Deer. Or just pour it on the ground and watch the deer tear up the ground like a mineral lick. Anything you spray that stuff on they will eat. I made the mistake of spraying a small pine tree.....poor tree, never knew what hit em!

But, it's just like anything else, you have to be there at the right time. Most deer activity happens at night, as we all know but man they love the stuff. I've had good results from Trophy Rock as well.


----------

